# نرحب بإضافة المهندس ابن سينا كمشرف على قسم تعريب الهندسة



## مهاجر (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني أدعوكم للترحيب بأخونا إبن سينا بعد أن أنضم لقائمة الإشراف على قسم تعريب الهندسة 

الأخ إبن سينا أتحفنا في العديد من المشاركات في هذا القسم وتقديراً لجهده فلقد قررت إدارة الملتقى أضافة الأخ إبن سينا كمشرف على قسم تعريب الهندسة إضافة للأستاذ القدير صبري النجار... 

ودمتم بخير وعافية

أخوكم 
أبو محمد


----------



## ابن سينا (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بعد حمد الله كثيرًا ,والصلاه والسلام على عبده ورسوله محمد بن عبد الله ,والثناء على صحبه وآله ...
أدارة الملتقى الموقرة, والآخ المشرف العام مهاجر,والآخ المشرف على قسم تعريب
الهندسة صبري النجار,وأعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع والسامية أهدافه...أشكركم على ثقتكم بي وتقليدكم لي هذا الشرف ...وآمل من الله أن يوفقني لكل ما فيه خير لهذه الامة وهذه اللغة الرائدة...اللغة التي أختارها الله ليعبر بها عن شرائعه وليتم بها دينه على البشر.
أخوكم المهندس:
إبن سينا


----------



## مهاجر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي إبن سينا أرحب بك وأتمنى لك التوفيق وكل عام وانت بخير...


----------



## فتوح (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الكريم ابن سينا مشاركاتك في هذا الملتقى ثراء له وعطاؤك فيه مع تميزه غزير وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.

فمرحباً بك ونهنئ قسم تعريب الهندسة على اشرافك عليه مع الأستاذ القدير صبري النجار

ونشكر إدارة الملتقى على حسن اختيارها وهذا ما عهدناه دوما فيها


----------



## ابن سينا (5 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي فتوح...حيّاك الله وبارك فيك ,وما سقته في حديثك لهو من علو همتك ورفيع ادبك...
جمعنا الله في فردوسه مع المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنا لكم اذهارا يوفيدنا ........ يقوينا ........ يذيدنا ..... 
نتمنا من الله ان يساعدكم لكي تعلموننا وتوصونا الي 
بر الامان 
شـــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ابن سينا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اهلاً ومرحبًا بالأخ ريمون عدلي...ونأمل ان نكون عند حسن ظنك بنا.
ووفقكم الله وإيانا الى الخير.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف الف مبروك منحك الاشراف والثقة المتبادلة بينك وبين الادارة م. ابن سينا 

اتمنى لك كل النجاح والتوفيق والله يقويك على هذا التكليف 

اختيار موفق:30:​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا استاذنا ابن سينا :ـــ
نحن شغوفين الي المعرفه خاصه الان نحن في عصر العولمه 
فلا تنسونا
وشــــــــــــكر


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك الله يا ( إبن سينا)


----------

